# Bonne journée ! / bonne fin de journée !



## primokorn

Bonjour,

J'écris des mails à un commercial à Buenos Aires. Etant donné qu'on s'entend bien, je voulais lui souhaiter une bonne journée mais jJe n'ai pas trouvé de traduction pour dire "Bonne journée". Est-ce tout simplement "Buen dia"?

Est-ce qu'on dit souvent "bonne journée" ou "bon après-midi" en Espagne et autres pays parlant Espagnol ?

Gracias.


----------



## Tina.Irun

Bonjour,
On pourrait écrire: ¡que tenga Ud un buen día! / le deseo un buen día,... (vouvoiement)


----------



## primokorn

ique tendas un buen dia (pour le tutoiement donc).
Merci


----------



## Tina.Irun

> primokorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ique tendas un buen dia (pour le tutoiement donc).
> 
> 
> 
> Bonjour,
> Ben, non... Ce serait: ¡Que ten*g*as un buen d*í*a!
> 
> ¡que disfrutes del fin de semana!
Click to expand...


----------



## primokorn

Oui c'est ce que je voulais mettre (erreur de frappe).
Par contre, que veut dire exactement "ique" ?

Merci.


----------



## jprr

primokorn said:


> Oui c'est ce que je voulais mettre (erreur de frappe).
> Par contre, que veut dire exactement "ique" ?
> 
> Merci.



Point d'exclamation ouvrant + que 
..... -> ¡   ce caractère là


----------



## primokorn

Ah OK.... !!!


----------



## lila.fr

Me sirvio Tambien tu consejo, 

Gracias.


----------



## Gris

lila.fr said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Debo telefonear a América Latina y no sé como decir las expresiones siguientes :
> 
> ***
> una pregunta por hilo
> 
> Paquita (moderadora)
> 
> y otra : 'Bonne journée'> como al final de una conversación (passez une bonne journée)
> 
> Me parecen raros 'buenos dias' o 'buena jornada'.
> 
> ¿Alguien puede ayudarme?
> 
> ¡Muchas gracias de antemano!
> 
> 
> Ps : ¡Gracias también por corregir mis faltas!



"Buenos días" está bien.
"Que tenga un buen día" es otra opción.

Hay algunas más en los mensajes de arriba.


----------



## lila.fr

Muchas gracias Gris !


----------



## Jaime Bien

Yo más bien diría "Que pases un buen día" o "Que pase un buen día" (si el tratamiento es de usted).

"Que tenga un buen día" me suena a traducción directa del inglés "Have a nice day".

Por ejemplo, podemos decir a un amigo "Que acabes de pasar un buen día", pero quedaría más forzado decir "Que acabes de tener un buen día".

Vamos, es mi opinión, tampoco es que esté del todo seguro.


----------



## Qna

primokorn said:


> Oui c'est ce que je voulais mettre (erreur de frappe).
> Par contre, que veut dire exactement "ique" ?
> 
> Merci.


 

A mí me suena bien. Creo que, dentro de las expresiones cordiales, en Bs.As., "que tenga un buen día" es la más neutra.

Por otro lado, si la pregunta sobre el "ique", era por el "que" y no por el punto de exclamación, supongo que sea lo que marca el apagamiento del "deseo" o "espero":

(deseo) que tenga un buen día.


----------



## swift

Jaime Bien said:


> "Que tenga un buen día" me suena a traducción directa del inglés "Have a nice day".



Hola Jaime:

A ver si te entendí... ¿Quiere decir que "hoy tuve un mal día" es un calco del inglés?

Anglicismo o no, la fórmula más común es: Que tenga un buen día.

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Jaime Bien

Swift, parece ser que ayer no fue mi día, mejor dicho, "no tuve un buen día".


----------



## poorBear

Hola !

Tengo una duda...

_Quiero decir_ :

"Bonne fin de journée", al final de un mail o mensaje.

¿No es lo correcto : Buen fin de día o que pases un buen fin de día ?

¿Hay otros modos par decir eso? ¿Sería diferente por teléfono?

Gracias


----------



## susanasend

Hola

Creo que en español esa expresión no es tan común. Yo diría "que acabes bien el día" si es algo informal. O "que pases una buena tarde" o "una buena noche"

Espero haberte ayudado

Saludos


----------



## poorBear

susanasend said:


> Hola
> 
> Creo que en español esa expresión no es tan común. Yo diría "que acabes bien el día" si es algo informal. O "que pases una buena tarde" o "una buena noche"
> 
> Espero haberte ayudado
> 
> Saludos


 
*Ah gracias. No sabía que no se usa (o casí nunca).

Buenas tardes. PB *


----------



## algama

Pardon, mais mon français c'est pas une merveille....

Una respuesta literal es" Feliz jornada", "Feliz día" que aunque no es muy apropiada, es igualmente correcta. "Que tengas un buen día", lo siento, pero existen zonas de España donde se utiliza, así que puede ser tan válido como "que pases un buen día".

â mon avis, c'est mieux dire "Saludos" parce que "Bonne journée" c'est pas une formule habituel en espagnol. C'est plus anglais et français. Ici on dit plus, "Saludos, Buenos días, Buenas tardes, Que vaya bien, Que tengas buen día, Que pases buen día...


----------



## Susana Nani

Tina Iglesias said:


> Bonjour,
> On pourrait écrire: ¡que tenga Ud un buen día! / le deseo un buen día,... (vouvoiement)




Al hilo de lo que decís, mi duda va sobre la respuesta. "¡Qué tenga un buen día! Gracias, Ud. también" diríamos en español, pero en francés al deseo "Bonne journée, madame!" de cualquier tienda, mi respuesta sería "Merci, pour vous aussi/vous aussi?". ¿Qué decís vosotros? Informalmente he oído decirse a dos amigos o una madre y un hijo: "Bonne journée!" y responder "Merci, toi aussi!", pero no sé si hay  à ("à toi aussi") y yo no la oigo o es que no se pone. Muchas gracias.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

- De même !

(Respuesta universal que te vale para contestar a cualquier deseo que se te dirija)

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## Susana Nani

Cintia&Martine said:


> Buenas tardes, bonjour,
> 
> - De même !
> 
> (Respuesta universal que te vale para contestar a cualquier deseo que se te dirija)
> 
> Au revoir, hasta luego


Merci, c'est très pratique ce que tu proposes, mais pourrais-tu me dire si l'on dit "à toi/à vous aussi"? C'est juste une curiosité que j'ai.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Pueden ver aquí: igualmente.


----------



## Laura_J23

Susana Nani said:


> Merci, c'est très pratique ce que tu proposes, mais pourrais-tu me dire si l'on dit "à toi/à vous aussi"? C'est juste une curiosité que j'ai.


Bonjour Susana,

Pour répondre à "Bonne journée !", tu peux effectivement dire "à toi/vous aussi", c'est la formule la plus correcte mais souvent on dit seulement "toi/vous aussi" lorsque l'on parle vite !

Saludos cordiales


----------

